# help with creative food names



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

egg sacs or cauldron cups
sinful shrimp with satan's blood
mold & mildew
pureed maggots or add green food coloring and call it slime dip


----------



## mollymoo (Oct 2, 2010)

could the shrimp get some sort of severed fingers name?
spinach dip could be some sort of snot sauce
or if the quiches are quite green you might get snot pies there?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

little smokies could easily be severed fingers


----------



## kaffieen (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
I ended up going with 
Mini Quiches - Ghoul puffs
Shrimp tray with cocktail sauce - Sea monster digits with dipping blood
Spinach dip - decaying dip
ranch dip - rotting dip

Thanks for the help with the creative names.
Happy Halloween,
Kaffieen


----------

